# singulair



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi HH and Maz

I wonder if either of you ladies would happen to know

Is there a supply problem with this drug at the current time, only i have been to several local chemists and they are all reporting that they are unable to get hold of this in granules form (its for my ds who is almost 3) thing is my DH has it but in tablet form and thats been ok its just in granules

Thankfully ds was given a small supply from the hospital when discharged but due to run out by wednesday 

thanks
Em


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

Sorry not aware of any shortage and I haven't read about it in our professional journal recently. Doesn't mean to say there isn't a problem though   Unfortunately I'm not in the hospital tomorrow so can't check with the purchasing department but I can find out on Monday if that's any help? Hazel might be able to find out from her work for you tomorrow?

You could always ask your local chemist if they can contact the manufacturers directly for you to find out what the problem is. It may be that the wholesaler is out of stock but it is available from the manufacturer. There's been a lot of issues this past year with stock availability of medicines in the UK   sometimes takes a number of attempts to get hold of stock.

Hope Z doing ok   
Maz x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am on annual leave at the moment so can't check at work.

There are also paediatric chewable tablets that might be OK in a three year old. They should not be used before 2 years.

Failing that, you could contact the paediatric pharmacist at the hospital and ask them if they can give you another supply if they still have some granules in stock until you can sort something out.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi
thanks both

The supply that the hospital gave us to come home with are chewable tablets, which i have tried him on tonight, which were spat out and said yucky tablet 

i checked with the pharmacist again today who says its a manufacturing problem, i am going to check with boots tomorrow see if they are having probs or are carryi ng any stock

HH hope you are having some lovely time off

Em


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The hospital may also stock granules and you could explain to the pharmacist that he won't take the chewable tablets. I know we keep both and it depends on what the doc puts on the discharge letter what you get.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

thanks both

We have been visited today by the asthma nurse who has contacted the hospital and they too are only carrying the chewable tabs and cannot obtain the granules

We have tried a different pharmacy who have managed to get some from one of their other branches hopefully for tomorrow

thanks for your help

Em


----------

